# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή φλώρου 2014

## tasos-mo

Tο δικό μου ζευγάρι αχατες ξεκίνησε φωλια


Καλά αποτελέσματα σε όλους..

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβοοο παιδια..ευχομαι καλες γέννες να εχετε!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε με το καλό Τάσσο. Καλή συνέχεια να έχεις! !

----------


## tasos-mo

> Αντε με το καλό Τάσσο. Καλή συνέχεια να έχεις! !



Ευχαριστώ Κώστα..Τα δικά σου φλωρακια πως πάνε...;

----------


## kostaskirki

> Ευχαριστώ Κώστα..Τα δικά σου φλωρακια πως πάνε...;


Ακόμα δεν τους έχω βάλει φωλιές διότι ο καιρός είναι αρκετά άστατος!! Για το επόμενο δεκαήμερο μας έχει αρκετες βροχές και το φοβάμαι! Επομενος θα κάνω λίγη υπομονή ακόμα. Αυτά έχουν οι εξωτερικές εκτροφες! 
Τα πουλιά πάντως έχουν έρθει στο επιθυμητό επίπεδο :Jumping0046:

----------


## tasos-mo

Και εδώ το ζεύγος 

Δημήτρη αν μπορείς να κανείς τις φωτο πιο μικρές γιατί δεν ξέρω..

----------


## tasos-mo

> Ακόμα δεν τους έχω βάλει φωλιές διότι ο καιρός είναι αρκετά άστατος!! Για το επόμενο δεκαήμερο μας έχει αρκετες βροχές και το φοβάμαι! Επομενος θα κάνω λίγη υπομονή ακόμα. Αυτά έχουν οι εξωτερικές εκτροφες! 
> Τα πουλιά πάντως έχουν έρθει στο επιθυμητό επίπεδο


Όντως ο καιρός ακόμα είναι ζορικος αλλα επειδή τα φλωρια είναι έτοιμα αποφάσισα να βάλω φωλιες(έτσι και αλλιώς μέχρι να αποφασίσουν να κάνουν φωλιά αλλα και να την τελειώσουν πιστεύω να στρώσει ο καιρός).Στις καρδερίνες ακόμα δεν έχω βάλει(αν και ο αρσενικός από τον σημερινό έλεγχο κατασπρη μύτη αλλα και από κάτω έχει καλό πρήξιμο :-):-) πάμε καλά.

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι μεγαλες οι φωτο και μια χαρα ειναι και τα πουλακια !!! να εχεις καλα αποτελεσματα και να χαρουμε ομορφες στιγμες 


* αν φυσικα αυριο με το ξημερωμα τυλιξεις προχειρα με χαρτοταινια τις βιδες και τις αλλαξεις πολυ συντομα με αλλες με παξιμαδι !!!!! βρε πως δεν το σκεφτηκες ;

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο τασο και τα αυγα 
πολυ ομορφο το ζευγαρακι

----------


## tasos-mo

> αν φυσικα αυριο με το ξημερωμα τυλιξεις προχειρα με χαρτοταινια τις βιδες και τις αλλαξεις πολυ συντομα με αλλες με παξιμαδι !!!!! βρε πως δεν το σκεφτηκες ;


Δημήτρη να σου πω την αλήθεια το σκέφτηκα αλλα τις άφησα έτσι για δύο λόγους 1.δεν είναι μυτερες (είναι αυτοδιατρητες δηλαδή με πλακε μύτη) και 2.βρίσκονται σε τέτοια σημεία που δεν προβληματιζουν(1-2 ποντους από τις σιδερογωνιες) αλλα επειδή δεν παίζει να τις αλλάξω μέχρι να τελειώσει η αναπαραγωγή αν επιμένεις θα κάνω πατέντα να τις καλύψω..Ευχαριστώ ότι άλλο δεις πες....περιμενω

----------


## jk21

ΤΑΣΟ πρεπει να καλυφθουν με οτι νομιζεις καλυτερο ,αλλα πρεπει 

οταν την εχω παθει με το αγκαθι του νεραγκαθου (ειχε κρεμαστει καρδερινακι ,οταν μαγκωσε εκει το δαχτυλιδι του) δεν γινεται να μην φυσαω και το γιαουρτι ....

----------


## nikos st

πολυ ωραια πουλακια ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Επειδή η χαρτοταινια δεν νομίζω να κρατήσει μέχρι τον Αυγούστου,αν είδες τα μαύρα λάστιχα που έβαλα για προστασία στα κοψίματα στις πορτες,λέω να κόψω και να βάλω τέτοια κομμάτια-καπέλο και στις βίδες..

----------


## jk21

πας σε καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικα ή ηλεκτρολογικα και ψαχνεις για θερμοσυστελλομενα 

τα ντυνεις και τα θερμαινεις με ενα σεσουαρ ή αν δεν βολευει με ενα αναπτηρα εστω (αλλα μην τα καψεις )  και εισαι οκ 

να εξεχουν σε μηκος

----------


## tasos-mo

Και ενα "τρυφερο" βιντεάκι από το μεσημέρι,οπου τα χαζεβα στο ένα μέτρο περίπου αλλα από λάθος γωνία όπως θα δείτε γιατί εχω τον ήλιο απέναντι και φαίνεται σκοτεινό το βιντεάκι,αλλα με το που άκουσα τα μπιζαρισματα και είδα τον αρσενικό με κατεβασμένα τα φτερά βγάζω το κινητο από την τσέπη και ακολουθεί η συνέχεια..Πάμε καλά

----------


## tasos-mo

Θα μας τρελάνει ο καιρός.. πάλι βρέχει..και απ'ότι είδα λέει βροχές μέχρι την Δευτέρα.  :Mad0045:  :Mad0045:  :Mad0045:

----------


## kostaskirki

Υπομονή Τάσσο, υπομονή! ! Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κατι άλλο! !
Μας έχει τρελάνει πάντως! Σήμερα έκατσε εμένα και τρίτο ζευγάρι φλωρια και βλέπουμε. ...

----------


## tasos-mo

Από υπομονή καλά πάμε από καιρό πάσχουμε..Άντε Κώστα μπας και δούμε από εσένα κανένα αυγό..

----------


## tasos-mo

Aν και απο χθες το βραδυ βρεχει το μεσημερι που πηγα για αλλαγη νερων κτλ..ειδα 



απο τους αχατες,τα αρχεγονα ακομα παιζουν με το νημα.αντε να δουμε....θελω να πιστευω μεσα στην βδομαδα θα εχουμε και αυγα...

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο Τασο !!! με τις καλυτερες ευχες μου !!!

----------


## johnakos32

Mε το καλο ! Αντε να ερθουν αυγουλακια!

----------


## kostaskirki

Παμε δυνατα Τασο! Με το καλο αυγα και αρχεγονα!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους...μακάρι να δουμε και την επόμενη φαση(αυγά).
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι από την πολυ υπομονή είμαστε στα όρια να γίνουμε
 βουδιστές να το πω,μοναχοί σαολιν... ::  ::   :: 
Καλή συνέχεια(ή καλύτερα καλη αρχή για τους περισσότερους μας,
γιατί τώρα ξεκινάμε δειλά δειλά)...

----------


## thanos52

Με το καλο να γεννηθουν τα αυγα και να βγαλουν υγιη πουλακια

----------


## tasos-mo

Σήμερα είχα το πρώτο αυγό...άντε να δουμε.....αργά αλλα σταθερά..

----------


## douriakos

Αντε καλή τύχη! 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Εγινε η αρχη φιλε :Anim 25:

----------


## tasos-mo

> Εγινε η αρχη φιλε




Ευχαριστώ Κώστα.Σαν πιο έμπειρος εσύ τι κάνεις με τα αυγά..;;Εγώ να σου πω το πηρα το αυγό και έβαλα ένα ασπορο,γιατί η Φλώρα μου κάθεται από σήμερα..με το που έκανα την αλλαγή κάθησε κατευθείαν και δεν σηκωνόταν με τίποτα,για ένα μισάωρο ήμουν μπροστά στα κλουβιά για νερά-τροφή και αυτή εκεί δεν χαμπαριαζε.

----------


## douriakos

Τάσο σε εμάς χθες τη νύχτα έριξε χαλάζι σε σας?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Επειδή συνήθως τα φλωρια δεν εχουν πρόβλημα με το να " πειράζεις " την φωλιά, σε περίπτωση που κάτσει από το πρώτο βάζω πλαστικό! Συνήθως μου κάθονται απο το τρίτο και μετά οπότε τα αφήνω.  Στην θέση θα έκανα το ίδιο.  Σου εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια.!!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

> Τάσο σε εμάς χθες τη νύχτα έριξε χαλάζι σε σας?



Χθες απλή βροχη αλλα προχθές το μεσημέρι κλασικο μπουρινι...αποτέλεσμα πτώσης-σπάσιμο 5-6 δέντρα(πεύκα,πλατάνια) χαλάζι είχαμε το προηγούμενο Σαβ/κο..ΤΕΛΕΙΑ....
Αυτή τη στιγμή ρίχνει καρέκλες...σε λίγο και τα τραπέζια..και εγώ περιμένω τις καρδερίνες μου..(μου φαίνεται φέτος δεν θα παρακαλάμε για καλή αναπαραγωγικη χρόνια αλλα για υγιή..αφού δεν μας ξάπλωσε ακόμα το κοκκιδιο...)

----------


## douriakos

Μια από τα ίδια φίλε... Καλά που έχω τα πουλιά μέσα στο σπίτι.... κάθε νύχτα εδώ και μέρες ρίχνει ή καρέκλες ή χαλάζι. ..

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

α .... τελεια .... και μεις εδω ειχαμε λιακαδα.Σταθερο κλιμα ..... Ανοιξη σου λεει ....

----------


## tasos-mo

> α .... τελεια .... και μεις εδω ειχαμε λιακαδα.Σταθερο κλιμα ..... Ανοιξη σου λεει ....




Δημήτρη εμείς γίναμε Αγγλία..εκεί που έχει λιακάδα ξαφνικά βροχή.τι άνοιξη εδώ έχουμε φθινόπωρο.. χα χα..

----------


## tasos-mo

Το ρεπορτάζ συνεχίζεται..σήμερα είχαμε και το 3αυγο..έβαλα και τα 2 που είχα πάρει και τώρα φωλιά θα πειραξω σε μια βδομάδα για να δω αν είναι γόνιμα.με το που τα έβαλα το θηλυκό κάθισε κατευθείαν..και μετά από λίγο ο αρσενικός πήγε και την τάιζε μέσα στην φωλιά(μόλις είχε φαΐ Ταραξακο)

----------


## tasos-mo

Η κουκλα δεν φευγει απο την φωλια της με τιποτα μονο οταν παω να της παρω την φωλια..


Να και οι τεραστιες αυγουλαρες της(μακαρι να ειναι και γεματες  :Anim 25: )

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο και τα μικρουλια Τασσο!

----------


## ninos

αυτά είναι !!!! Εύχομαι όλα να τα δεις στο κλαρί !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία νέα!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να σκάσουν οι... "αυγουλάρες" !!!

----------


## johnakos32

Αντε με το καλο να σκασουν οι φλωραροι !!!!!!!!!!!!
Ισχυει οτι μπορεις να δεις ποσα αρσενικα φλωρια εχεις απο το αυγο? Κανουν μια μυτη λενε τα αυγα που θα βγαλουν αρσενικο .. αν και δεν νομιζω .....

----------


## kostaskirki

> Αντε με το καλο να σκασουν οι φλωραροι !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ισχυει οτι μπορεις να δεις ποσα αρσενικα φλωρια εχεις απο το αυγο? Κανουν μια μυτη λενε τα αυγα που θα βγαλουν αρσενικο .. αν και δεν νομιζω .....


Όπως και στους ανθρώπους! ! Απλά κομπογιανιτικα λόγια! !

----------


## tasos-mo

Και η ανταποκριση συνεχιζεται....κλωσαμε εδω και 3μερες, 5αυγουλαρες, ακομα ενα να εκανε δεν θα μπορουσε να μπει στην φωλια..

----------


## Steliosan

Αντε μπραβο ολα ενσπορα ευχομαι.

----------


## ninos

Ωραίος !!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Και που να σκασουν τα μικρα!! Εκει να δεις στριμωγμα! :Anim 25:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω, 5 τα αυγουλάκια!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο στους γονείς, με το καλό να σκάσουν!!!!  :winky:

----------


## tasos-mo

Από έναν πρώτο έλεγχο τα 4 είναι σίγουρα γεμάτα..το 5 δεν είμαι σίγουρος..γιατί ούτε ο κρόκος φαίνεται αλλα ούτε και οι φλεβες..οπότε επειδή θα είναι το τελευταίο το αφήνουμε και αυτό και βλέπουμε αργότερα..

----------


## jk21

ενσπορο ειναι και αυτο για να μην ξεχωριζει ο κροκος ,απλα μαλλον θα ειναι το τελευταιο και δεν εχουν δειξει ξεκαθαρα οι φλεβες

----------


## johnakos32

Με το καλό να σκάσουν οι φλωραροι!

----------


## tasos-mo

> ενσπορο ειναι και αυτο για να μην ξεχωριζει ο κροκος ,απλα μαλλον θα ειναι το τελευταιο και δεν εχουν δειξει ξεκαθαρα οι φλεβες


Το ξέρω γι'αυτό το αναφέρω αναλυτικά...απλώς με προβληματίζει λιγάκι γιατί έκανα τον έλεγχο στις 5 μέρες από το 5αυγο(αν θυμάμαι καλά γιατί δεν έχω τώρα τα χαρτιά μου) όπως καταλαβαίνεις τα 3πρωτα ειναι πεντακάθαρο σποριασμενα. Το 4 κανονικά φλέβες φουλ και το 5αυγο απλώς δεν έχει κρόκο και εμφανιζει κάτι μικρό στο κέντρο.απλώς πίστευα την 5 μέρα ότι θα φαίνεται κανονικ

----------


## jk21

19 /5 /2014  ειχε  3 αυγα 






22/5 /2014     ειχε 5 αυγα και μαλλον στις 21 εκανε το 5ο   .Εσυ εκανες ελεγχο στις  25 .... το τελευταιο ηταν 4 ημερων το πολυ  ...

----------


## jk21

δεν σου λεω οτι ειναι σιγουρα ενσπορο ,αλλα μην το απορριπτεις .Πιστευω οτι σιγουρα ειναι ενσπορο απλα δεν ξερω αν προχωρα καλα η εκκολαψη

----------


## tasos-mo

> δεν σου λεω οτι ειναι σιγουρα ενσπορο ,αλλα μην το απορριπτεις .Πιστευω οτι σιγουρα ειναι ενσπορο απλα δεν ξερω αν προχωρα καλα η εκκολαψη



Ότι είναι ενσπορο αυτό πιστεύω και εγω λόγο έλλειψης κροκου,αλλα λέω επειδή δεν είδα φλέβες μήπως έχει κανένα θεματάκι.μακάρι να είναι πολυ νωρίς όπως λες και να πάνε όλα καλά.βλέποντας και κάνοντας..

----------


## jk21

Τασο τα αλλα ειναι οκ .Στη θεση σου θα τα αφηνα ολα να προχωρησουν και στο τελος θα εβλεπες .Καλυτερα μην το ξανακοιτας ,εκτος αν ξερεις τα πουλια σου οτι ειναι αρκετα κοινωνικοποιημενα και δεν θα ενοχληθουν με την προσωρινη αφαιρεση των αυγων (εκτος αν μπορεις και κανεις επιτοπου εντος φωλιας )

----------


## tasos-mo

Σήμερα είχαμε αφίξεις..αν είδα καλά δύο αχατακια..γιατί δεν σηκωνόταν με τίποτα..δεν ήθελα να την ζορισω..

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 4 μικρά αχατακια..εκ των οποίων τα 3(τα οποία βγήκαν στις 31-05-14)στο ζευγάρι και 1 που έχω βάλει σε παραμανα γιατί δεν ήθελα να ρισκάρω επειδή γεννήθηκε στις 02-06-14(ήταν το 5αυγο),το 4 αν και ενσπορο μάλλον είχε πρόβλημα και δεν βγήκε,θα το ανοίξω όταν θα βγάλω την φωλιά για να βάλω δαχτυλίδια στα υπολοιπα.
Περιμένω πως και πως να βάλω δαχτυλίδια..από τάισμα φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν καλά..

----------


## ninos

:Anim 25:

----------


## tasos-mo

Aπο τα 5 αυγα τα 4 ενσπορα, βγηκαν και τα τεσσερα αλλα στην πορεια εχασα τα δυο (απο δικο μου λαθος??απο τον καιρο??απο ματι??ορμονικα της μανας???κανεις δεν ξέρει). το ενα ειναι 15 και το αλλο 14ημερων..

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσουν Τάσο. 

Καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό στο κλαρί !

----------


## tasos-mo

Ευχαριστω πολυ Ηλια...

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο στο κλαρι Τασο !

* δες στο ενα ,αν ειναι ο φωτισμος της φωτο ή εχει ερεθισμενη ή πληγωμενη τη βαση σε ενα φτερακι

----------


## tasos-mo

Προφανως λες για αυτο που εχει το αριστερο φτερο ανοιχτο.Μου φαινεται πως ειναι απο την φωτο γιατι δεν το ειδα απο κοντα το απογευμα..αλλα αυριο θα το δω απο κοντα...ευχαριστω για την επισημανση...

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπράβο Τάσσο! ! Πανέμορφα! !  Με το καλό και στο κλαρί φίλε μου! !

----------


## Steliosan

Πω πω πω ομορφιες να τα χαιρεσαι με το καλοστο κλαρι.

----------


## ninos

πανέμορφα !!!! Με το καλό στο κλαρί !

----------


## tasos-mo

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές...Δημήτρη το φτερό είναι οκ..από την φωτογραφία ήταν.Σήμερα ο μεγάλος νεοσσος 17ημερων(κάποια ψυχή είχε δίκιο ότι τα φλωρια την κάνουν 17ημερων kostaskirki)έκανε ηρωική έξοδο από την φωλιά.Ο άλλος μάλλον αύριο με την σειρά του..

----------


## tasos-mo

Βγήκε και ο δεύτερος νεοσσος ή τον έβγαλε η μάνα και το λέω αυτό γιατί είδα ότι δεν περπατάει όπως ο άλλος γιατί έχει πρόβλημα και στα δύο ποδαράκια του.δεν μπορεί να πιαστεί,κάτι σαν παράλυση.κάθετε πάνω στα πόδια του..
Και φαντάζομαι ότι τώρα που θα δει το πρόβλημα θα τον παρατήσει στην τύχη του.
Η χρόνια όσο πάει και χειροτερεύει....

----------


## kostaskirki

Δεν θα τον παρατήσει Τάσσο.  Το θέμα είναι τι έχει!  Του έχεις περάσει δακτυλιδι? Μια φωτο ίσως βοηθούσε κάποιους.

----------


## jk21

Μιλησα με τον Τασο και αν καταλαβα καλα ,τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο ασχημα οσο νομιζε και ειναι μαλλον μονο αυτο το προβλημα

*Αναστροφή πίσω δαχτύλου καναρινιού - Back slip claw*με λιγη χαρτοταινια και δεσιμο οπως εδω σε καμμια 20αρια μερες ,πιστευω θα ειναι οκ  .Το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι μηπως το θεωρησει ξενο σωμα η μανα και το τραβα 

Στην φωτο να πω οτι ειναι λαθος η επεκταση της ταινιας απο την μεση της πατουσας προς τα μπροστινα δαχτυλα (αν δειτε πιανει λιγο ) 




Ευχομαι να ειναι αυτο (θα δουμε μαλλον φωτο απο τον Τασο ) και να τα καταφερει

----------


## ninos

Να πάνε όλα καλά εύχομαι

----------


## tasos-mo

Προφανως ειναι αυτο Δημητρη..ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για την βοηθεια,ελπιζω να το φτιαξουμε το πουλακι.. :Anim 25:

----------


## tasos-mo

> *Αναστροφή πίσω δαχτύλου καναρινιού - Back slip claw*


Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα οπως στις φωτο του θεματος που εβαλες..το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να πιαστει καθολου γιατι το εχει και στα δυο ποδια..
Αυριο το πρωι χαρτοταινια και χειροτεχνια... 
Ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## tasos-mo

Μετά την χειροτεχνία..

----------


## tasos-mo

Έτσι ήταν πριν την ταινία..

----------


## johnakos32

Kαλη τυχη με το μικρο Τασο ! Ελπιζω να τα καταφερει!
Δεν νομιζω να εχει μεγαλο προβλημα να ζησει στην αιχμαλωσια !
Ισως χρειαζοταν ναρθηκα αφοτου απογαλακτιστει να δεσεις το δεξι με το αρριστερο να ερθουν σε ευθεια ... και παλι ομως μια χαρα ζει !

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη τι βλεπεις περα απο την αναστροφη του δαχτυλου ; διακρινεις κατι αλλο;

Τασο ενω το εχεις πιασει οπως πρεπει ,στο γυρισμα η ταινια δεν εχει κλεισει και φοβαμαι θα ξεκολλησει

----------


## johnakos32

Δημητρη δεν ξερω την σταση των φλωρων ή αν ειναι οπως το εχει πιασει ο Τασος στην φωτο αλλα μου φαινεται το ενα ποδι παει δεξια το αλλο αρριστερα σαν το προβλημα που εχουν οι παππαγαλοι που ειτε ταιζονται στο χερι ειτε δεν εχουν υποστρωμα φωλιας και γλιστρανε τα ποδια τους απο μικρα και μετα μεγαλωνοντας μενουν στραβα ......... splayed legs εννοω.....

----------


## jk21

Nομιζω ειναι απλα η εικονα που βλεπουμε ,καθως ο Τασος κρατα τα ποδια του ,για να ειναι σταθερα .Αλλα θα φανει οταν περπαταει .Ας ενισχυθει ετσι κι αλλιως με ασβεστιο στο νερο για μερικες μερες

----------


## tasos-mo

Γιάννη ευτυχώς τα πόδια είναι καλά,απλώς επειδή μου έβγαλε την ψυχή μέχρι να του κολλήσω τα δαχτυλα,μετά δεν είχα υπομονή για τις φωτο και όπως το έπιανα με το ένα χέρι γιατί στο άλλο είχα το κινητο φαίνεται ότι είναι στραβά.οντως φαινονται θεοστραβα.
Δημήτρη αύριο θα διορθώσω το κόλλημα της ταινίας..δεν αντεχα να το κάνω όπως λες πολυ αντιδραστικό το φλωρακι...
Επίσης τον ξανάεβαλα στην φωλιά γιατί το ειχα ταλαιπώρησει αλλα και για να μην γεμίσει κουτσουλια η χαρτοταινια.

----------


## kostaskirki

Τασσο σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!! Θα σου ελεγα να κοψεις την χαρτοταινια που προεξεχει η να την κλεισεις πιο σωστα οπως ειπε ο Δημητρης γιατι μπορει να πιασουν να του την τσιμπανε- τραβανε τα αλλα και να δημιουργηθουν αλλα προβληματα! Καλα κανεις και προσπαθεις να διορθωσεις το προβλημα αλλα ναξερεις πως μεγαλωνοντας δεν θα ειχε κανενα απολυτως προβλημα!

----------


## tasos-mo

> Τασσο σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!! Θα σου ελεγα να κοψεις την χαρτοταινια που προεξεχει η να την κλεισεις πιο σωστα οπως ειπε ο Δημητρης γιατι μπορει να πιασουν να του την τσιμπανε- τραβανε τα αλλα και να δημιουργηθουν αλλα προβληματα! Καλα κανεις και προσπαθεις να διορθωσεις το προβλημα αλλα ναξερεις πως μεγαλωνοντας δεν θα ειχε κανενα απολυτως προβλημα!



Kωστα θα την διορθωσω την ταινια..εχετε δικιο.Δεν ξερω αν δεν θα ειχε προβλημα μεγαλωνοντας αλλα αποφασισα να παρεμβω, γιατι η γενικη κατασταση του πουλιου δεν ηταν καλη επειδη καθοταν συνεχεια κατω και δεν κουνιοταν,οποτε για να μην εχω μετεπειτα προβλημα εκανα αυτη την κινηση.

----------


## ninos

Υπομονή για λίγο καιρό και όλα καλά θα πάνε.

----------


## tasos-mo

Χθες έχασα και τους δύο νεοσσούς...άντε αυτόν με το πρόβλημα στα πόδια να τον παράτησαν οι γονείς αλλα τον άλλο που ήταν υγιεστατος..γιατί..καθώς έβγαζα τα νεκρά πουλάκια είδα δύο αυγά στην φωλιά...λέτε επειδή ξεκίνησε την επόμενη γεννά να παράτησε τα μικρά....;;;;

----------


## jk21

Τασο λυπαμαι .Δεν εχω την εμπειρια να πω ασφαλη γνωμη ,αλλα εμενα μου εχει ηδη κανει εντυπωση ,το ποσο νωρις εκανε τα νεα αυγα .Εχω ακουσει απο εμπειρα χειλη ,οτι αν δεν ταιζει ο αρσενικος με την θηλυκια σε νεα αυγα ,βγαινει εκεινη και ταιζει .Ισως ηταν κουρασμενη ,ισως να μην ισχυει σε ολα τα πουλια παντα ... δεν ξερω ....

----------


## kostaskirki

Κρίμα Τάσσο! ! Πραγματικά Λυπάμαι πολύ!είχες παρατηρήσει κάτι στα μικρά?  Ζητούσαν τροφη απο τους γονείς? Η φλωρα είχε κάτσει στην φωλιά? Αυγό και αυγότροφη υπήρχε σε σημείο να μπορούν να πάνε τα μικρά! ?
Όπως και να χει Τάσσο μην πτοείσαι! ! Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και τα αρνητικά απρόοπτα! Συνεχίζεις....

----------


## tasos-mo

> Τασο λυπαμαι .Δεν εχω την εμπειρια να πω ασφαλη γνωμη ,αλλα εμενα μου εχει ηδη κανει εντυπωση ,το ποσο νωρις εκανε τα νεα αυγα .Εχω ακουσει απο εμπειρα χειλη ,οτι αν δεν ταιζει ο αρσενικος με την θηλυκια σε νεα αυγα ,βγαινει εκεινη και ταιζει .Ισως ηταν κουρασμενη ,ισως να μην ισχυει σε ολα τα πουλια παντα ... δεν ξερω ....



Ειλικρινά δεν έχω ιδέα..δεν θυμάμαι αν σου είχα αναφέρει ότι και από τα δύο αυγά ποΥ είχε κάνει περίπου στην 10μερα που είχε τους νεοσσούς το ένα είναι ενσπορο και το ειχα βάλει σε καναρα.κάτι φυσιολογικό φέτος δεν έχω..

----------


## tasos-mo

> Κρίμα Τάσσο! ! Πραγματικά Λυπάμαι πολύ!είχες παρατηρήσει κάτι στα μικρά?  Ζητούσαν τροφη απο τους γονείς? Η φλωρα είχε κάτσει στην φωλιά? Αυγό και αυγότροφη υπήρχε σε σημείο να μπορούν να πάνε τα μικρά! ?
> Όπως και να χει Τάσσο μην πτοείσαι! ! Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και τα αρνητικά απρόοπτα! Συνεχίζεις....


Δεν παρατήρησα κάτι περίεργο.όσο ήταν στη φωλιά ζήτησαν τροφή εκτός δεν τα είδα να ζητάν.Η Φλώρα δεν είχε κάτσει στην φωλιά.αυγοτροφη-αυγό δεν είχα χαμηλά γιατί υπέθεσα ότι ήταν πολυ νωρίς για να φανε μόνα τους..την παρασκευή μου την είχε βαρέσει,σήμερα τα έβαλα κάτω και συνεχίζω..όπως και να έχει ήταν πανέμορφα πουλιά..

----------


## jk21

Τασο εννοεις οτι τα αυγα που ανεφερες οτι ειχες βρει στη φωλια ,δεν ειναι τα παλια της 10ης μερας που ηξερα; αν ναι τοτε στο μη φυσιολογικο που και εκεινο ηταν (αυγο τοσο νωρις και μαλιστα ενσπορο ) ερχεται να προστεθει ακομα ενα αφυσικο ... σποριασμενη γεννα εστω τοσο νωρις και σε λιγες μερες νεα αυγα ,ακομα και αν αποδειχθουν ασπορα; για μενα ειναι ξεκαθαρο ορμονικο προβλημα 

δεν ειναι πια αποδειξιμο ,αλλα μαλλον δεν ταιζε ο πατερας και η θηλυκια με τοσα που συμβαινουν μεσα της ,εχασε τη σειρα της ...

----------


## tasos-mo

> Τασο εννοεις οτι τα αυγα που ανεφερες οτι ειχες βρει στη φωλια ,δεν ειναι τα παλια της 10ης μερας που ηξερα; αν ναι τοτε στο μη φυσιολογικο που και εκεινο ηταν (αυγο τοσο νωρις και μαλιστα ενσπορο ) ερχεται να προστεθει ακομα ενα αφυσικο ... σποριασμενη γεννα εστω τοσο νωρις και σε λιγες μερες νεα αυγα ,ακομα και αν αποδειχθουν ασπορα; για μενα ειναι ξεκαθαρο ορμονικο προβλημα 
>  ειναι πια αποδειξιμο ,αλλα μαλλον δεν ταιζε ο πατερας και η θηλυκια με τοσα που συμβαινουν μεσα της ,εχασε τη σειρα της ...



Εκ του αποτελέσματος,αυτό το συμπέρασμα έβγαλα και εγω.σίγουρα δεν τάιζε ο αρσενικός και σίγουρα ορμονικο πρόβλημα η θηλυκια, δύο αυγά την 10 μέρα περίπου των νεοσσων και αλλα δύο την 19 μέρα,στανταρ ορμονικο που θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι από τον καιρό....και όχι από άλλο θέμα...

----------


## jk21

το βρισκω πιθανο ... καθε τοσο μας ανεφερες για λιακοδοχαλαζια που εριχνε εκει πανω ....

----------


## tasos-mo

Ένα σου λέω το πρωί(06.00)σήμερα το θερμόμετρο έδειχνε 14βαθμους.Μην σου θυμίσω τις προάλλες που μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο δεν μπορούσα να κάτσω στο μπαλκόνι από την καταιγίδα και της βροντές....εδώ εμάς έχει τρελάνει αυτή η κατάσταση,τα πουλάκια φαντάζομαι πόσο..!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Μετα απο αρκετο καιρο φαινεται οτι τα πουλια πρεπει να εχουν στρωσει(αν και λιγο αργα)εχω τους αχατες μετα απο την τρελη πρωτη γεννα με 5αυγα..και τα αρχεγονα με 5αυγα,επειδη ομως ο αρσενικος αρχεγονος εκανε ζημια ειχε σπασει το πρωτο αυγο(δηλαδη θα ειχε 6) εβαλα χωρισμα...ετσι για να μην αφησω και τα 5 στην θηλυκια πηρα τα 2αυγα και τα εβαλα σε μια καναρα που δεν εκανε γονιμη γεννα φετος..αυτο που μου εκανε αισθηση στην συγκεκριμενη καναρα ειναι οτι πριν καθησει εκανε τον γνωστο ελεγχο οχι μονο με το ματι αλλα και με την γλωσσα,για ενα λεπτο περιπου εγλυφε και τα δυο αυγα(πιστευω εκανε ελεγχο να δει αν ειναι δικα της),μεχρι να καταλαβω τη εκανε μου εφυγε η ψυχη..νομιζα οτι τα ετρωγε....

----------


## tasos-mo

Η αχατινα με φαλακριτσα στο πισω μέρος του κεφαλιού γιατί ο αρσενικός είχε πολλές ορμές..



Και η αρχαρχέγονη

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο Τασσο! Μπραβο!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Κωστα το μπραβο παει στα πουλια, που συνεχιζουν και μου δινουν χαρες....πιστευω αυτη τη φορα να ειναι καλυτερα τα αποτελεσματα βεβαια... :Anim 25:

----------


## tasos-mo

Δυστυχως τα νεα δεν ειναι καλα..τα αυγα της αχατινας ασπορα...(μαλλον τελειωσε η χρονια για τους αχατες αδοξα)..στην αρχεγονη σημερα βγηκε το πρωτο απο τα 3αυγα,ενω τα δυο που εβαλα στην καναρα το ενα βγηκε χθες αλλα τα παρατησε, με σημαδια κακοποιησης..

----------


## jk21

Κριμα Τασο ....

δεν μπορω να χωνεψω οτι καναρα ,χτυπησε μικρο που βγηκε απο αυγα που κλωσσουσε .Αλλο παλι και αυτο .... ειναι σπανιο σε καναρινια και ειδικα σε μανα 

Μηπως υπηρχε θεμα γενετικης εκκαθαρισης που εμεις δεν μπορουμε να αντιληφθουμε; δεν ξερω τι να πω ...

----------


## tasos-mo

Δεν ξερω επειδη ηταν μιας ημερας το μικρο, με το δικο μου ματι δεν ειδα κατι...αυτη αν ειδε...!!!!!!
Αλλα εστω και ετσι δεν θα αφηνε το 2αυγο....
?????
????

----------

